# Alte Spiele auf Win 7 und Win 10 -  Berichte und Tipps ?



## Nexus71 (12. Mai 2021)

Gestern habe ich mich mal wieder geärgert, weil ich Baphomets Fluch 2.5 (eine Art Freeware Version) zu spielen versuchte. Ich habe derzeit 2 PCs, einer Win7, einer Win10 (beide 64bit), einer onboard Graka (7), einer HD 5670 (10)..

Also runtergeladen und mich gefreut, 3-4 Stunden Adventure Spaß zu haben, aber nix hat geklappt. Es erscheint ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit Musik und keine Tasten brechen das ab. Google Suche zeigte: Ein generelles Problem - auch die ganzen Tipps wie Kompatibilitätsmodus (ob XP oder 98) und sonstiges (zb. Auflösung Desktop veringern, auf 16bit stellen etc.) haben nichts gebracht.

Hier zb: https://forum.worldofplayers.de/for...omets-Fluch-1-2-Videos-werden-nicht-angezeigt


Poste später mal eine Liste mit paar Spielen die ich ausprobiert habe, nun würde mich eure Erfahrung und potentielle Tipps interessieren, die auch funktionieren ! Wozu ist der Kompat Modus überhaupt da, wenn er zu 98% nicht funktioniert


----------



## Hoppss (12. Mai 2021)

Das Thema kenne ich seit 15-20 Jahren ... inzwischen ärgert es auch meine Kinder.
Vorab: Sinnvoll keine Chance! Es gibt allerdings hier und da Spiele, die professionell für Win7 oder 10 neu aufgelegt werden, wenn der Nachfragedruck zu groß wird!
Persönlich habe ich ab XP aufgegeben und pflege daher mein Altmetall: Ein Pentium4 mit Win98 und ein Dual Core mit XP ...
Aber als Tipp, mal in der Bucht-Kleinanzeigen nachsehen ... da gibt es solche Teile noch funktionierend für kleines Geld !


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Mai 2021)

Schau mal hier rein:
https://www.bitblokes.de/baphomets-fluch-2-5/ .


----------



## Lexx (12. Mai 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Das Thema kenne ich seit 15-20 Jahren ... inzwischen ärgert es auch meine Kinder.
> mein Altmetall


Eine simple VM hätte gereicht.


----------



## Hoppss (13. Mai 2021)

@Lexx: Na ja, die Idee ist quasi uralt, erstmals Mitte der 80er auf meinem Atari ST 520 ausprobiert, zuletzt vor 10 Jahren für XP in Win7 ... ja ... im Prinzip klappt das, aber in der Regel doch nicht ernsthaft bei interessanten Games!!
-> mein Tipp daher, für Spiele lieber vergessen, die verlorene Zeit ist dafür einfach zu schade ...
PS: Damals hieß das noch "Emulator"


----------



## Poulton (13. Mai 2021)

Manchmal genügt es auch schon, folgende Features unter Windows zu aktivieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man nicht lange rumklickern will, Powershell mit Adminrechten öffnen und:

```
#Feature DirectPlay installieren
dism /online /Enable-Feature /FeatureName:LegacyComponents
dism /online /Enable-Feature /FeatureName:DirectPlay

#Net-Framework 3.5 installieren
dism /online /Enable-Feature /FeatureName:NetFx3
```
Anschließend einmal Windows rebooten und Windows-Updates durchlaufen lassen.

Nicht jedes Spiel/Programm zeigt an, dass es diese Features benötigt. Manchmal gibt es nur nichtssagende Fehlermeldung oder es passiert einfach gar nichts.
Zusätzlich empfehlenswert: 

Installation von DirectX9: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/confirmation.aspx?id=8109
Einmal alle VC Runtimes drüberbügeln: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/visual-c-redistributable-runtime-package-all-in-one/



Hoppss schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings hier und da Spiele, die professionell für Win7 oder 10 neu aufgelegt werden, wenn der Nachfragedruck zu groß wird!


Beschränkt sich teilweise einfach darauf, eine vorkonfigurierte Dosbox mitzugeben. Das kann man sich auch selber machen. Für die Dosbox gibt es auch grafische Front Ends, die den Umgang erleichtern, wie z.B. Dosbox Game Launcher, RetroArch und Dfend Reloaded, dazu noch Munt als Roland MT32 Emulator und virtualmidisynth für AWE64, Roland SC-55 und Yamaha XG.
Ansonsten gibt es aus dem FOSS-Bereich auch genug Beispiele, wie alte Spiele unter heutigen Betriebssystem wieder lauffähig werden. Siehe OpenTTD, Return to the Roots (Siedler2), OpenRCT2, OpenRA, ...


----------



## Nexus71 (13. Mai 2021)

@Hoppss : Ich habe diverse alte HW aus denen ich sicher mind. noch 2 PCs zusammenbauen könnte - aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir das zuviel Arbeit. Man muss ja auch die PCs umstecken etc. nur um paar alte Spiele zu spielen (ich habe derzeit schon 2 PCs, noch ein dritter bisserl übertrieben).. Ich ärgere mich halt darüber warum Kompatibilät zumindest bei Spielen nicht funzt, warum die das dann überhaupt eingebaut haben ist rätselhaft. Ev. klappt das mit anderen Programmen wie Office oder Grafik etc. - aber bei solchen Anwendungsprogrammen gibt es genug neuere Alternativen die auf W10 laufen.

@Poulton : Deine Anleitung ist für Win10 oder?
Bei W7 ist bei mir "Legacy Komponenten" nicht vorhanden und bei Net Framework stehen andere Ver Nummern ....


----------



## Poulton (13. Mai 2021)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> Deine Anleitung ist für Win10 oder?
> Bei W7 ist bei mir "Legacy Komponenten" nicht vorhanden und bei Net Framework stehen andere Ver Nummern ....


Ja, Windows 10 und 8.1 in 64bit. Ich bin mal schnell eine VM aufsetzen um zu sehen, wie es unter W7 64bit nochmal aussah. 
Achja: Sollte es sich um die 32bit Version von Windows handeln, wobei ich jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf weiß, ob das bei Win7 noch standardmäßig aktiviert war, gibt es unter Features hinzufügen und dort unter Legacykomponenten noch "NTVDM" für 16bit Software.


----------



## Nexus71 (13. Mai 2021)

Hab mal paar Adventure Demos runtergeladen, bisher auf W7 probiert(installiert werden konnten alle)

- Geheimakte Tunguska: Startet nicht
- Lost Horizon (das scheint ein Nachfolger von o.g. zu sein und ist auch f. W7 schon ausgelegt und funzt)
- Runaway 2: Funzt, aber ist 2 mal abgestürzt
- So Blonde: Lädt nur zum Ladebildschirm und scheint dann fest zu stecken muss man alt-tab machen um zu beenden.

Andere Spiele:

- Rome1 TW: Auf W7 kann man das Orig spielen, aber Mods die brauche, laufen nicht mehr
- Empire TW: "Vanilla" läuft schonmal auf W10 (es wurde auch ein Riesenupdate von Steam geladen, ob Mods klappen, kA.)
- AgeOD Civil War2 und TEAW: Beide auf W7 kein Problem (mein W7 PC ist etwas schwächer nur E4400 und in späteren Phasen des Krieges mit vielen Einheiten etc. lagt es ganz schön rum bei scrollen. Schätze TEAW wäre ein Kandidat für mehr Ram und schnelleren Proz pot. auch richtige Graka statt onboard)
- COD "United Offensive": Auf W7 funzte das glaube ich (muss ich nochmal probieren)
- COD4 "Modern Warfare Demo" Läuft auf W10 auf Max Einstellungen
- WITP-AE (HC Strategie): W7 100% kein Absturz je gehabt - lt. Forum braucht man paar Tricks für W10

Edit, habe Klassiker SPWAW vergessen, da gibt es einen Fix(Patch) für die .exe dann funzt es auf W7 

Habe dann hier noch No One Lives Forever, Farcry1 und Crysis 1/2 Demo - probiere ich später mal (plus ein Dutzend noch ältere Spiele tlw. noch Dos/W95, aber das ist mir zuviel Arbeit die auch noch zu probieren)


----------



## Poulton (13. Mai 2021)

Im Zweifel kommt man halt nicht darum:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jQDEWNs7e5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nexus71 (13. Mai 2021)

Wo kauft ihr so eure Spiele, es gibt ja Shops die nur Keys für Steam verkaufen, welche 2-3 wären zu empfehlen ? Also zB 9,- zahle ich nicht mehr für ein altes Abenteuer wie Runaway und 25,- für So Blonde schonmal gar nicht (abgesehen davon es läuft nicht auf W7/64 bit)






						So Blonde : Amazon.de: Games
					

So Blonde - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				




Für Geheimakte1 gibt es aber einen Patch der es Vista kompatibel macht, also ne Chance dass es dann auch auf 7 läuft. Probieren konnte ich das nicht, mit Demo funzt Patch nicht.


----------



## Hoppss (13. Mai 2021)

@Nexus71 : Nicht zu schnell verzagen! Ich habe hier in einem 2-Personenhaushalt immerhin 7 funktionierende Rechner, von denen wir etwa 5 immer noch regelmäßig nutzen ... dazu noch ein neuwertiges fast leeres Miditowergehäuse, für das ich bereits seit einem Jahr Pläne habe  ...


----------



## Nexus71 (13. Mai 2021)

Gute Nachrichten, das Blondinen und Inseln Abenteuer "So Blonde" (tlw. inspiert von Monkey Island) funktioniert, wenn man beim Installer Vista nimmt. Habs auf dem Win10 Pc probiert, der hat auch ne Radeon Karte anstatt onboard, kann auch daran liegen die Demo läuft nun *freu* Muss ich nur das Spiel zu günstigem Preis finden  Bei Tunguska hats nicht geklappt mal sehen ob ich No.2 als Demo finde, das ist ja neuer als 1 und mehr Chancen dann schätze ich


----------

